# Fighting in snaffle, Perfect in Kimberwick?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can't you just use a mullen mouth straight snaffle? since that is basically what you are using now.

maybe your horse would do better in a double jointed, thinner snaffle mouthpice. a fat one is not always comfortable, and some hroses dislike a single joint, but will be ok with a double, and some need a mullen mouth.


----------



## MoriahsPS (Mar 14, 2018)

Is there a specific type that I should try? I was considering a baucher or a d-ring


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

I show my Appaloosa gelding in the lower level dressage, so I am familiar with the rules. You can try a low port Weymouth bit, its a shanked bit but it is legal in dressage as long as it is used in a double bridle (the Weymouth must be accommodated by a snaffle on a double bridle). Otherwise, if it is other than what I described, it strictly MUST be a snaffle according to the rules. You can get disqualified for not having the correct bit. I show my horse in a plain 5´ copper D ring snaffle for everything I show him in/everyday riding (I show in mainly hunter jumping, English pleasure, hunter under saddle, English equitation, hunt seat, cross country occasionally and dressage all with my D ring copper snaffle bit).


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Some horses have a fleshy mouth or very low palate, and a jointed bit is uncomfortable for them. A mullen-mouth, Mylar, or French Link may be worth a try.


----------



## MoriahsPS (Mar 14, 2018)

I feel a double bridle would be a bit much for her as she is not to that point yet. Shires has a Mullen low port D ring that I'd like to try


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

With dressage, the snaffle must be a plain, jointed snaffle from what I read and it can´t have a port, shank, or anything if it is just 1 bit. A straight up plain snaffle is all that is acceptable in the lower levels of dressage. A Mullen, or Myler, isn´t allowed. if it has a port, it has to be on a double bridle with a plain O ring snaffle. Otherwise, a single jointed plain, classic snaffle is all you can show in. 

The judges will really dock your score if you show in anything other than a plain snaffle, anything other than that like I said, you could get disqualified. Only a plain snaffle is allowed because it shows the true self carriage of a horse. If your horse can´t ride in it, perhaps try a different thing that allows you to use the bit she is good in, don´t force a horse into something its not. Take your horse´s best interest into account, if she rides well in a kimberwick and nothing else, dressage would not be a good fit.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This could be as simple as a loose ring issue..I had a trainer who (wrongly) insisted that if you used a french link snaffle it had to be loose ring.....no longer my trainer..

I swapped my mare from her eggbutt french link, to the loose ring, and she HATED it with a passion. My nice light mare started rooting and hanging on, and trying to get fast...her reaction actually shocked me. Try the same mouthpiece as your Kimblewick with an Eggbut or D ring.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MoriahsPS said:


> Is there a specific type that I should try? I was considering a baucher or a d-ring



if yoiu want to try a different mouthpiece, try to stick with the side piece that is as close to the 'liked' bit as possible. So, not a loosering.

a D ring, or eggbut would be quietest. I think a baucher might be too 'noisy', meaning too much movement in the mouth.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Try the same mouthpiece as your Kimblewick with an Eggbut or D ring.


As I understand it, ported, mullen and many Myler mouthpieces are now dressage legal for snaffle bits. Since you ride without using the leverage of your Kimberwicke anyway, and she goes well, the most obvious thing to do would be get the same exact mouthpiece in a D ring. 
https://inside.fei.org/system/files/1_New%20approved%20equipment%202017%20-%20DRE_update%2007.11.17.pdf


----------



## MoriahsPS (Mar 14, 2018)

Would this work? I can't find any other type.with the same mouth piece in her size. **** her 6'' mouth


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like it would work, although I assume she has a 6"(inch) mouth rather than a 6'(foot) one, just had to say it LOL.


----------



## MoriahsPS (Mar 14, 2018)

Nope her mouth is 6 feet wide and I buy steel beams for her haha. Jk jk


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not sure if you've already had links to the FEI lists but here they are
https://inside.fei.org/system/files/1_New approved equipment 2017 - DRE_update 07.11.17.pdf
https://files.usef.org/assets/VqIPYDBJxJA/2016dressageattireequipmentbooklet.pdf


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

@gottatrot ported bits have always been legal, Mullen and Myler bits are English bits, but they aren´t used for dressage. I see them used in western shows but that´s about it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Appaloosa19 said:


> @*gottatrot* ported bits have always been legal, Mullen and Myler bits are English bits, but they aren´t used for dressage. I see them used in western shows but that´s about it.


 Mullen mouth bits are dressage legal provided they conform with the mouthpiece regulations - they have to be smooth
Some of the Myler bits are dressage legal
Ported bits are allowed subject to the size/design of the port


----------



## MoriahsPS (Mar 14, 2018)

Isn't it no taller than 30mm and wider than 30mm? I could be wrong but I feel like that was what I read


----------

